
10 Tips for Launching Your Startup - daveambrose
http://www.voodooventures.com/2008/12/11/10-tips-to-launch-a-startup/
======
JackWhite22
What about a tip to wait a year so you can raise money when the economy
rebounds?

~~~
adnymarc
From what I've been reading recently, the startups the recession will hurt
most will be those that have weak plans to monetize. That is encouraging
because it will force startups to consider their path to profitability more
carefully and hopefully result in companies that are more successful long-
term. Which will ultimately benefit everyone else as well.

------
cschultz
jack - I think the recession is a great time to start. Get started now. The
most successful web 2.0 era folks started after the nuclear winter of the
dot.com

\- Chris

